# fish oil



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I just tried Chili on fish oil he loves the stuff My liquid pills are 1400 mg. It says for a person to take 1 aday. how much of the oil should I give Chili per day or how much and how often? He is 3.75 lbs and 6 months.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here ya go. You will become an expert label reader.  Each fish oil capsule has a little different composition.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/68745-fish-oil-tips-suggestions.html


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Here ya go. You will become an expert label reader.  Each fish oil capsule has a little different composition.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/68745-fish-oil-tips-suggestions.html


Thank you that link has alot of info. I'm still confused. I guess I will give one cap a week of this strong stuff. some is better than none.


----------

